#ubuntu-meeting-2 2016-08-16
 * slangasek waves
<mdeslaur> \o
<mdeslaur> (yeah, I'm here)
 * slangasek quickly updates the agenda with the chair rotation info
<infinity> o/
<slangasek> infinity: hi!  I believe you're also due to chair ;)
<infinity> slangasek: I am.  Sorry.  Have contractors wandering around my apartment fixing things.  Not all here.
<infinity> Do we have quorum?  Who's here?
<slangasek> you, me, stgraber, mdeslaur
<mdeslaur> \o
 * stgraber waves
<infinity> Alrighty.
<infinity> #startmeeting Ubuntu Technical Board
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Aug 16 16:03:39 2016 UTC.  The chair is infinity. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<infinity> #topic Action Review
<infinity> All of mine seem to be deferred again. :/
<infinity> mdeslaur: Howzabout the flavour CVE thing?
<mdeslaur> deferred
<infinity> mdeslaur: I'll note that, according to the list, you're also not here.  Good job.
<infinity> Which leads us to...
<infinity> #topic List Review
<infinity> I don't see anything interesting.  Or anything.
<infinity> #topic Community Bugs
<infinity> Iz none.
<infinity> #topic Next Chair
<infinity> mdeslaur/slangasek?
<slangasek> mdeslaur did last week
<slangasek> I'm in the hot seat for the next one
<infinity> Oh.  Agenda claims he's backup for this week.  I guess it's out of date.
<infinity> So, slangasek/stgraber.
<slangasek> I updated it 7 minutes ago ;)
<infinity> *smirk*
<infinity> #topic AOB
<infinity> Do we have any?  As much as I love a quick meeting, 4 minutes seems short.
<slangasek> I don't
<infinity> Going once.
<mdeslaur> I don't
<infinity> Twice.
<infinity> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Aug 16 16:08:18 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2016/ubuntu-meeting-2.2016-08-16-16.03.moin.txt
<mdeslaur> thanks infinity
<slangasek> thanks!
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2017-08-15
 * slangasek waves
 * mdeslaur waves
 * mdeslaur waits for others
<slangasek> mdeslaur: 5 minute rule? :P
<mdeslaur> ack, meeting cancelled :)
 * mdeslaur -> lunch
<stgraber> oops, forgot to wave, I was around, kinda (I'm now pretty much always double booked at this time...)
<slangasek> stgraber: should we change times?
<stgraber> slangasek: possibly. I have bad memories of us trying to find a new meeting time in the past but maybe it's time for us to try that again :)
<slangasek> stgraber: I think the last time we tried was while pitti was on TB
<slangasek> we're a bit more America-centric now
<stgraber> that's a good point
<mdeslaur> oh, changing times would be nice
<slangasek> someone want to doodle poll it?
<stgraber> https://beta.doodle.com/poll/w2yddwzgw89diicw
<stgraber> kees, mdeslaur, slangasek: ^
<kees> stgraber: "All times are US eastern" vs "All times display in America/Los Angeles PDT"
<stgraber> kees: oh, hmm, doodle is being clever I guess :)
<kees> The first time I see says 8am monday.... is that PDT or US Eastern?
<stgraber> kees: ok, so yeah, doodle is clever and is showing you stuff in your local timezone
<stgraber> kees: I'll remove the comment
<kees> ok! cool.
<mdeslaur> sorry, I just updated it...apparently my feeble mind didn't understand I could scroll for days of the week
<stgraber> slangasek: ^ likely affecting you too (timezone)
<slangasek> stgraber: I was familiar with doodle's current UI and ignored your warning message ;-)
<stgraber> slangasek: ok :)
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2018-08-14
 * slangasek waves
 * tsimonq2 waves.
 * sarnold waves
<tsimonq2> hehe
<tsimonq2> Apparently there was a TB meeting ot something... :P
<tsimonq2> freenode kicked me out of a bunch of channels because of a race condition where I didn't identify before irssi tried to reconnect me...
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2019-08-13
 * vorlon waves
<mdeslaur> hi
<mdeslaur> vorlon: we should start our own club
<vorlon> hmm :)
<vorlon> oh, we're quorate!
<vorlon> stgraber: hello
<vorlon> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Aug 13 19:04:50 2019 UTC.  The chair is vorlon. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<mdeslaur> hi stgraber!
<mdeslaur> (or his attendance bot)
<stgraber> attendance what? I don't know what you're talking about :)
<vorlon> [TOPIC] Action review
<vorlon> ACTION: vorlon to ask DMB to require flavor developer teams in LP to have a 6-month expiry policy, thus requiring developers to reaffirm their committment each release cycle
<vorlon> this mail went out
<vorlon> I seem to recall I was told it would be on the agenda for the next DMB meeting
<vorlon> ... which I'm not sure if it has happened
<vorlon> so I should probably refresh this action and follow up with the DMB?
<vorlon> [ACTION] vorlon to follow up w/ DMB on request to require 6-month expiry policy for flavor developer teams
<meetingology> ACTION: vorlon to follow up w/ DMB on request to require 6-month expiry policy for flavor developer teams
<vorlon> ACTION: Wimpress To follow-up on-list with design review to address MATE Boutique security/consent concerns.
<vorlon> no mail yet
<vorlon> ACTION: infinity to ask maas team to prepare SRU exception policy à la CurtinUpdates (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MAASUpdates) (awaiting response from rbasak)
<vorlon> I had a recent internal discussion w/ infinity about this, it turns out there's a question of whether MAAS will use an SRU exception going forward
<vorlon> but I think this is carry-over for now
<vorlon> the last three are all me and are carry-over. :/  restating them for the record
<vorlon> ACTION: formal ratification of third party seeded snap security policy, depends on:
<vorlon> ACTION: vorlon to circle around with store, snapcraft, et all, and revise the snap source revision policy to be more clear with regards to rebuildability and GPL compliance.
<vorlon> ACTION: vorlon to reply to seeded snap upload permissions question on list
<vorlon> no other new agenda items added for this meeting
<vorlon> [TOPIC] Scan the mailing list archive for anything we missed (standing item)
<vorlon> [LINK] https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2019-July/thread.html
<vorlon> this shows the discussion of expiry policy
<vorlon> which was already mentioned
<vorlon> so, nothing missed
<vorlon> [TOPIC] Check up on community bugs (standing item)
<vorlon> [LINK] https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+bugs?field.assignee=techboard
<vorlon> zarro boogs
<vorlon> [TOPIC] Select a chair for the next meeting
<vorlon> I believe that puts us as kees, with stgraber as backup?
<stgraber> not a very useful backup though as I'll be at conferences or off for the next 4 weeks :)
<vorlon> well
<mdeslaur> I won't be at the meeting in two weeks, I'll be in a plane
<vorlon> considering that also greatly reduces the chances of us being quorate
<vorlon> we can still leave the chair rotation as-is and you can have the next meeting that you're at which kees is not? :)
<stgraber> sure :)
<vorlon> [AGREED] kees as next chair, with stgraber as backup
<vorlon> [TOPIC] AOB
<vorlon> anything else we should discuss that didn't get on the agenda?
<stgraber> can we have a new election pretty please?
<stgraber> not really up to us I know
<vorlon> [AGREED] we should have a new election
<vorlon> it's on my list of things to chase up, but, well
<vorlon> do you want to give this to me as an explicit [ACTION]?
<stgraber> sure, we can do that to have it on the record
<stgraber> [ACTION] vorlon to chase up what's needed for a new TB election to happen
<meetingology> ACTION: vorlon to chase up what's needed for a new TB election to happen
<vorlon> ok :)
<vorlon> anything else?
<mdeslaur> nope
<vorlon> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Aug 13 19:17:17 2019 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2019/ubuntu-meeting-2.2019-08-13-19.04.moin.txt
<vorlon> mdeslaur, stgraber: thanks
<mdeslaur> thanks!
<stgraber> thanks vorlon
